# Question about water wisteria?



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

At petsmart in the description it said that it lived in 75 degrees, but my tank is usually 79-80. So will it still live?


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

My tank is around 83 and the water wisteria is doing great! I also used some rooted pieces of it as floating plants for a couple of weeks. It grew longer roots and seemed fine.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your Tank has the Perfect Temperature. They can live Temperatures 72F-80F.
72F is the Absolute MINIMUM. Any less, then they would be prone to Disease. 
78F-80F is the Best Temperature for A Betta  I wish my Tank was your Temp.
Mine is only a Constant 76F -_- Oh, well. Need a better Heater then...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The fish and I all love Wisteria. Works at 80* both planted and floating. It's their favorite bubble -nest anchor. 

Looks nice, too.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Wisteria's my favourite plant! It's happy to float for months, and when it gets huge roots I plant it. Don't fish out broken-off leaves unless they are mushy, as they will sprout roots too! I have half a dozen baby plants made this way, all planted now and sprouting happily. 

One thing I have noticed is that wisteria doesn't like still water. It eventually dies in the non-filtered tanks, whereas in the slow flow of the filtered tank it thrives. It also needs light.. I use cheap little LED aquarium lamps for light (my tanks are small) and this seems very adequate light for the wisteria and all my other plants.

eta: Oh yes , and my tanks are set around 80 - 82.


----------



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon tank with an led lighting system. Would that be enough light?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

For a small tank, it depends more on the color temperature (in Kelvins) than the absolute wattage. The right combination of LEDs will give the correct 6500K.


----------



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> For a small tank, it depends more on the color temperature (in Kelvins) than the absolute wattage. The right combination of LEDs will give the correct 6500K.


The only information I could fine was this : http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/Products/SAST LED Aquarium Kits.pdf

Mine is the first one.

If it makes a difference, there is a lot of indirect sunlight coming into the tank all day.


----------



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

I got one to see if it would survive, this one kind of has leaves on the bottom that look kind of brownish but the ones at the top look healthy. It is held together by this metal clamp, so should I leave it like that?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

whatwhat- you should take off the lead weight asap. The weight will kill your plant eventually, they just put those on in some petstores to hold the plants down in the tanks. Like above posters said remove smushy dead leaves and the plant will be ok floating until it grows some nice roots on it. Then you can plant it. 

It's one of my favorite looking plants too but I haven't been fortunate to run into any yet since I saw it one time at the store.

Also I have that same light. If you go to Marineland.com in the q/a section under the light, the rep says some more details on the light. I didn't understand any of it, and asked here, but got no real definite answers. It should do ok though with that light plus some indirect sunlight though. The rep does say that this light is not for growing plants but, I have low light plants doing fine under it so far.


----------



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> whatwhat- you should take off the lead weight asap. The weight will kill your plant eventually, they just put those on in some petstores to hold the plants down in the tanks. Like above posters said remove smushy dead leaves and the plant will be ok floating until it grows some nice roots on it. Then you can plant it.
> 
> It's one of my favorite looking plants too but I haven't been fortunate to run into any yet since I saw it one time at the store.
> 
> Also I have that same light. If you go to Marineland.com in the q/a section under the light, the rep says some more details on the light. I didn't understand any of it, and asked here, but got no real definite answers. It should do ok though with that light plus some indirect sunlight though. The rep does say that this light is not for growing plants but, I have low light plants doing fine under it so far.


The thing is holding a few of the stems together, if I take it off how will I keep them together?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

whatwhat said:


> The thing is holding a few of the stems together, if I take it off how will I keep them together?


You can float them unfastened until the roots grow enough to plant. You can plant them right now or let them float forever. I think you should get that band off, though. It's not good for the plant and I can't imagine it being good for your water, hence your fish.

Indirect sunlight can help; direct is better. It's a timing/balance thing. Enough light to grow plants, not enough to grow algae.

I'm sorry, but that link you posted crashes my browser, so I can't give an opinion on your light.


----------



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> You can float them unfastened until the roots grow enough to plant. You can plant them right now or let them float forever. I think you should get that band off, though. It's not good for the plant and I can't imagine it being good for your water, hence your fish.
> 
> Indirect sunlight can help; direct is better. It's a timing/balance thing. Enough light to grow plants, not enough to grow algae.
> 
> I'm sorry, but that link you posted crashes my browser, so I can't give an opinion on your light.


The description for the LED is there are 22 white LEDs and 2 Blue LEDs and give a total of 2.42 watts, 460 LUX, 165 lumens @ 12".

I took off the band and it turned on its side and started floating  It looks better that way. There are 1 or 2 roots at the bottom from when I bought them. Someone suggested that I cut the bottom of the stem off?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Somewhere in that light info there should be a mention of Kelvins; that's your color temperature. 6500K is closest to sunlight.

You can cut any brown off the bottom of the stem before you plant them.


----------



## broncosfan84 (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you use a fertilizer with them? Mine are starting to look mushy and brown.


----------



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

It doesn't say anything about kelvins ;/

I didn't buy any fertilizer for them yet, I am waiting to see if they will grow at all first.


----------



## whatwhat (Apr 23, 2012)

I left the light on for like 42 hours because the plant looked like it was going to die, and today it looks much better and there are a lot of new leaves on it  I guess I can grow plants.


----------

